# Yellow poop



## thebirdhi (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi everyone Iam raising my 2 week old baby pij bc the parents abandoned it and its poop is yellow.What does yellow poop mean it has black and white on it and the yellow stuff is water?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moris, our vet has told us yellow poop could indicate liver problems. The white is usually the urates (urine) part of the poop.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Moris, our vet has told us yellow poop could indicate liver problems. The white is usually the urates (urine) part of the poop.


Can't it indicate canker too in some instances?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

thebirdhi said:


> Hi everyone Iam raising my 2 week old baby pij bc the parents abandoned it and *its poop is yellow*.
> What does yellow poop mean it has black and white on it and the yellow stuff is water?


Can you post a picture?



Lovebirds said:


> Can't it indicate canker too in some instances?


I believe so.

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Here in the MOjave anyway, I always take any signs of chaulky-yellow Urates ti signal Canker, or some other Trichomona infection, whether or not visable lesions are present in the Throat.


So, for me anyway, this recommends some prompt regimen for 'Canker'...


I understand yellow Urates can occur from other causes effecting ther LIver or Kidneys, but in every occasion I have ever had of seeing them, they responded and cleared up with Metronidazole, or it's kin, or with 'Berimax'...and have always been present in occasions of visible Throat lesions.


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, it can sometimes be an indicator for Trichomoniasis/canker when urates are yellow in addition to being an indicator of liver problems when droppings are yellow. Also, any disease that goes through, is processed by or invades the liver can also present/express itself w/the symptom of yellow colored feces/diarhea.

Adenovirus is one example of this, as discussed in this link:

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/loft/articles/adeno-virus.html

"The recovery of the pigeons that suffered the disease can take some time, probably because of the slowly recovering liver-cells caused by the multiplication of the virus in the liver-cells. It should be taken into account when training the pigeons. Another rare syndrome of the adenovirus type I can be seen with youngs in the nest ; typical is that some pigeons stay behind and only few die.

The virus with adenovirosis type II is capable of causing massive liver necrosis with a characteristic course as a consecuence : there are very few symptoms as the pigeons die within 2 days. The only symptom that is sometimes seen is vomiting and yellow diarrhoea."

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There poop is typically towards the yellowish when they're getting Kaytee. Is the bird acting somewhat normal (excited when you're feeding him)?

Pidgey


----------



## Chris Y (Mar 5, 2007)

We had this recently with another bird (not a pigeon) - yellow watery poop. Not much of it, and sometimes 'bubbly'.

We put the bird on 5 days Baytril and also 3 days Panacur (yes, I know the dangers to pigeons, use Ivermectin instead) and it cleared up in 3 days. We suspected parasites/worms, hence the Panacur.

Edit: Forgot to mention that accompanying this was a *loss* of appetite. Sometimes with worms the appetite can be increased. Listlessness was also a factor.


----------

